# Cigar Federation Release



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I’m starting this thread to discuss Cigar Federation new releases. Even though Ezra Zion owns CFed, new releases aren’t listed on Ezra’s web sight.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

New cigar release today:

Snitches Get Stitches
https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...itches-get-stitches-xl?variant=22539017945146

Worth picking up?


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> New cigar release today:
> 
> Snitches Get Stitches
> 
> ...


If I weren't saving my lunch money for ither things, I would have grabbed these bad boys. I like their full bodied stuff and those things are monsters.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I went ahead and grabbed a 10pk... those suckers are about to sell out.

Used code RCIGARS at checkout to save 10%


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I was struggling not to order these. I was proud at how I was resisting the sexy marketing scheme. I showed the wife, and told her how I resisted their ploys. She said she liked the packaging and that I should order some. You know the rest......


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

PUFF10 works on Cfed as well.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

CFed has become my go-to lately... love their 

Cigar Federation Tobaccos 
Factory Direct Boutique Cigars
And their Cigar of the Month Club


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> CFed has become my go to lately... love their
> 
> Cigar Federation Tobaccos
> 
> ...


I agree. I think my last 5 NC orders came from them.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Ya'll are not helping. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Just FYI, EZ doesn't own CFED anymore, and yes, I ordered 10 of these.


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

I was really trying not to get pulled in by this limited edition stuff. I blame the wife, it was like the devil was on my shoulder.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just FYI, EZ doesn't own CFED anymore, and yes, I ordered 10 of these.


I think that re-purchased them and now own them once again. EZ, Nomad, and Cfed all have same ownership, I believe.


----------



## Peapaw (Oct 12, 2018)

Ya'll are not helping. 

Sent from somewhere on the road.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> Just FYI, EZ doesn't own CFED anymore, and yes, I ordered 10 of these.


Who owns them now?
This is where I got my info from.
https://tobaccobusiness.com/ezra-zion-cigar-company-acquires-cigar-federation/


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

TexaSmoke said:


> I think that re-purchased them and now own them once again. EZ, Nomad, and Cfed all have same ownership, I believe.


Thanks, I wasn't aware that they reacquired them. Interesting.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

Snitches is a re-release....meaning (I think) they are re-using a previous release name due to FDA. Good Folks there, and great product!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

BOSSTANK said:


> Who owns them now?
> This is where I got my info from.
> https://tobaccobusiness.com/ezra-zion-cigar-company-acquires-cigar-federation/


You are correct. I was behind the times.


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

@Dran ALL the tobacco was stuff the guys wouldn't sell! ALL Of it. We did it. We got it. It's the best.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Ewood said:


> @Dran ALL the tobacco was stuff the guys wouldn't sell! ALL Of it. We did it. We got it. It's the best.


They had to do terrible things to acquire that tobacco


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Ewood said:


> @Dran ALL the tobacco was stuff the guys wouldn't sell! ALL Of it. We did it. We got it. It's the best.


?? Its an easy feat, but I'm confused.

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Ive enjoyed everything that I have purchased from CFed, one of my most favorites so decided to join last month. They never disappoint you and man I love the stickers! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Ewood (May 30, 2017)

Dran said:


> ?? Its an easy feat, but I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


Tagged you because you always have something to say about their write ups  The BEST cigar we've ever made!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dran (Jun 15, 2018)

Gotcha! I was co fused because my phone took me right to the last post!!!

Sent from my LGL83BL using Tapatalk


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

AND STICKERS!!! WTH 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

The Collective is a great cigar. I’m not sure I’ve seen anyone else smoke one here.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Hot Cocoa back in stock

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...224988178&mc_cid=3defae0511&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Aaaaaand steampunk maduro


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Aaaaaand steampunk maduro


Aaaaaaaand I fell for it. First CFed order on the way!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Aaaaaaaand I fell for it. First CFed order on the way!


They had you at maduro.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> They had you at maduro.


Pretty much! The belicoso shape was the straw though!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Tiger Kitty Soft Paws

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...cts/tiger-kitty-soft-paws?variant=10811123717


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Ordered a 10pk of the Tiger Kitty... flavors are right up my alley 

Flavors: Heavy cream, butter, dark chocolate, Spanish cedar, caramel, coffee, black pepper. The balance and burn are perfection!

Whiskey Rebellion is back in stock to... but not my flavors


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

Steampunk Maduro

Man these smell good! This is my first CFed order. How are they on their humidity? So they ship wet, or pretty good?


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Rabidawise said:


> Steampunk Maduro
> 
> Man these smell good! This is my first CFed order. How are they on their humidity? So they ship wet, or pretty good?


They're better about it than most, but still ship with a 69% pack, so I give at least a month if I can show restraint to bring em closer to 65.


----------



## Rabidawise (Apr 23, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> They're better about it than most, but still ship with a 69% pack, so I give at least a month if I can show restraint to bring em closer to 65.


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

20 percent off until midnight 
Code - 12hoursale


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

MoFo 6x60 just hit. 310 production. Usually not my size, but bit anyway cause I wanted more Hot Cocoa


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Has anyone tried the recent snitches release yet? Was wondering if they were all that they were hyped to be.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Mich_smoker said:


> Has anyone tried the recent snitches release yet? Was wondering if they were all that they were hyped to be.


I got some... had one ROTT and it was ok... gonna let them rest a bit then try again


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> MoFo 6x60 just hit. 310 production. Usually not my size, but bit anyway cause I wanted more Hot Cocoa


That Hot Cocoa is delicious


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Dang...those didn't last long...

https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...331114554&mc_cid=9d46c95210&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

The Collective

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...cos/products/the-collective?variant=516763481

I bet this one is good... 100% Aganorsa Leaf


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> The Collective
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...cos/products/the-collective?variant=516763481
> 
> I bet this one is good... 100% Aganorsa Leaf


Its good. Not the first release of it.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Chocolate Birthday Cake is up. Passed on this one.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm thinking about it... tasting notes sound good

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...products/birthday-cake?variant=22672086597690


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> I'm thinking about it... tasting notes sound good
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...products/birthday-cake?variant=22672086597690


I want it, but I'm on a self imposed NC freeze.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I couldn’t resist... just to good to pass up haha

If anybody pulls the trigger, don’t forget to use code: RCIGARS


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

BOSSTANK said:


> I couldn't resist... just to good to pass up haha
> 
> If anybody pulls the trigger, don't forget to use code: RCIGARS


Dang...What's the discount if you use that code? I just placed an order earlier today with them.


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Gumby-cr said:


> Dang...What's the discount if you use that code? I just placed an order earlier today with them.


10% I think PUFF10 still works also.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/viaje-honey-and-hand-grenades-hhg?variant=22692147232826

Not a new release but it has been 3 years... not for me though...


----------



## Mich_smoker (Feb 6, 2019)

Gumby-cr said:


> BOSSTANK said:
> 
> 
> > I couldn't resist... just to good to pass up haha
> ...


10% discount


----------



## BobP (Nov 2, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> Viaje Honey & Hand Grenades
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/viaje-honey-and-hand-grenades-hhg?variant=22692147232826
> 
> Not a new release but it has been 3 years... not for me though...


Kind of off topic, I am in the process of straightening my "mess" out. I found one of these the other day, must have forgot about it. Must not have been memorable. Then they released more today. I don't like odd numbers in my inventory.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

BobP said:


> Kind of off topic, I am in the process of straightening my "mess" out. I found one of these the other day, must have forgot about it. Must not have been memorable. Then they released more today. I don't like odd numbers in my inventory.


Those didn't last more than 3-4 hours and I think they got 15 boxes of each size.


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Mc Lovin 2.0 up now


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

greasemonger said:


> Mc Lovin 2.0 up now


Had to grab me some of them...


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

I figured a 5er wouldn't hurt anything.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I grabbed a bundle of 25 I hope I like them... heh


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

I grabbed them as well. We shall see. Also grabbed some hot chocolate and some bishops blend. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

New color project...cray cray

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cray-cray?variant=18807890565

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> New color project...cray cray
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cray-cray?variant=18807890565
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Was just going to post this up......A collaboration James Brown again..... In on a 5er


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Was just going to post this up......A collaboration James Brown again..... In on a 5er


I want to, but I just bought some stuff from them. Trying to throttle back and not snag too much at once. Those greengo were awesome and my 5er is gone.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

TexaSmoke said:


> I want to, but I just bought some stuff from them. Trying to throttle back and not snag too much at once. Those greengo were awesome and my 5er is gone.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Just one more hit...Then you're done....What it going to hurt???? :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Just one more hit...Then you're done....What it going to hurt???? :grin2:


That's how they get me....then I wanna spend $100 so shipping is free...and they charge me tax because I'm in Texas. It's a slippery slope

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

TexaSmoke said:


> I want to, but I just bought some stuff from them. Trying to throttle back and not snag too much at once. Those greengo were awesome and my 5er is gone.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I got you covered man if you can wait until they deliver mine >


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> I got you covered man if you can wait until they deliver mine >


I'm not super worried about it. We'd go crazy trying to chase every stick release that comes by.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

There's that word again in the tasting notes... "clove" ....................... Nope!










I'm actually relieved lol... been spending too much lately. Been trying to reduce my stash too so I'm not tempted to buy another Whynter.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

TexaSmoke said:


> I'm not super worried about it. We'd go crazy trying to chase every stick release that comes by.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Well ya see the thing is....I picked up 4x 5 packs :grin2:


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> Well ya see the thing is....I picked up 4x 5 packs :grin2:


That's one way to get free shipping.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

TexaSmoke said:


> That's one way to get free shipping.
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yes and the 10% off didn't hurt either :grin2:


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Came out today https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/leche-de-mama?variant=20232755642426


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Stpatrick20 for 20 percent off your order today. 

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Yep I couldn’t resist! They only do this on occasion.


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

Basket Case. Looks pretty good.
https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cigar-1?variant=22825698263098

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Basket Case. Looks pretty good.
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cigar-1?variant=22825698263098
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

TexaSmoke said:


> Basket Case. Looks pretty good.
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cigar-1?variant=22825698263098
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


Sounded good so I took a shot on them....


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I noticed some time last week Cigar Federation removed the “quantity left” on their cigars. I kind of liked it and honestly it made me by faster lol.


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

BOSSTANK said:


> I noticed some time last week Cigar Federation removed the "quantity left" on their cigars. I kind of liked it and honestly it made me by faster lol.


I noticed as well. Either they didn't update in real time after sales or something else wasn't working right. For instance last weekend they showed they had 32 boxes each of the new Bishops Blend which never changed. There is no way they didn't sell any of those over a weekend. Honestly I don't like the change but maybe it's my OCD kicking in :vs_laugh:


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Gumby-cr said:


> I noticed as well. Either they didn't update in real time after sales or something else wasn't working right. For instance last weekend they showed they had 32 boxes each of the new Bishops Blend which never changed. There is no way they didn't sell any of those over a weekend. Honestly I don't like the change but maybe it's my OCD kicking in :vs_laugh:


I also noticed before they deleted the "quantity left" a specific cigar would show like 70 left for instance and you could refresh and watch the quantity drop as normal as people made purchases. Well when that quantity got like below 10 left they would add to it and bump it back up to like 100 or so. They used to not do that. Didn't like that ether.

CFed if your watching, please put it all back to normal.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

TexaSmoke said:


> Basket Case. Looks pretty good.
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/cigar-1?variant=22825698263098
> 
> Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


I knew I didn't act on the 20 off yesterday for a reason.......Order Up!>


----------



## greasemonger (Jan 14, 2018)

Hickorynut said:


> I knew I didn't act on the 20 off yesterday for a reason.......Order Up!>


Had to do both


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

greasemonger said:


> Had to do both


Yep I got weak in the knees when the 20% hit and the Warped Don Reynaldo Corona de Luxe along with the Tabernacle Lancero was available too...


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> Yep I got weak in the knees when the 20% hit and the Warped Don Reynaldo Corona de Luxe along with the Tabernacle Lancero was available too...


Oh I wanted to get some tabernacle Lanceros after the one I had on Saturday but could only bite the bullet on the don reynaldo's..... it was fantastic.


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Deuce Da Masta said:


> Oh I wanted to get some tabernacle Lanceros after the one I had on Saturday but could only bite the bullet on the don reynaldo's..... it was fantastic.


I just went for a 5vr of each since I hate to pay shipping! Spend another $60 to save $7 lol, makes sense, Right!


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Olecharlie said:


> I just went for a 5vr of each since I hate to pay shipping! Spend another $60 to save $7 lol, makes sense, Right!


Dont have to convince me! I do it too :vs_laugh:


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

So I just log into CFed to purchase the de Saka NLMTHA and their sold out. Dang that was fast, less than 2 hours since the e mail came out.


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> So I just log into CFed to purchase the de Saka NLMTHA and their sold out. Dang that was fast, less than 2 hours since the e mail came out.


I saw it to late too.......I really really hope he makes it a production stick.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Not a new release but still cool...

HANDPICKED Boutique Mystery Sampler
https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...642772690&mc_cid=20910947c2&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e


----------



## TexaSmoke (Apr 13, 2018)

BOSSTANK said:


> Not a new release but still cool...
> 
> HANDPICKED Boutique Mystery Sampler
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/p...642772690&mc_cid=20910947c2&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e


Mmm...mystery picks.

Sent from a necessary evil using Tapatalk


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Whipped Cream is back in stock... I stocked up a while back so I'm good... good stick imo

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...831769658&mc_cid=f4fe4f8ba9&mc_eid=2ef04ef59e


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

Being new I recently asked how often they come back with things after they run out bc I was wanting to try the Whipped Cream everyone was talking about. I just put in an order. Heard good things about them.


----------



## Spencer480 (Apr 11, 2018)

TX Cigar said:


> Being new I recently asked how often they come back with things after they run out bc I was wanting to try the Whipped Cream everyone was talking about. I just put in an order. Heard good things about them.


Found out on a camping trip I really enjoy them with a cream soda. Definitely not something you will regret buying great stick


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

Queen of Hearts https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/queen-of-hearts?variant=23057516298298
They had me at full bodied full strength.


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

man this site costs me money every time i get on here! i had remembered thinking about how Delicious the whipped creams sounded last time they came out and of course here they where again....... 20 pack on the way. the wife should be ok with it this time around, cigars turned out to be cheaper than the boat idea was :vs_laugh:


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

Let me know what you think of those. I did order the whipped cream and they are awesome. Might have to get an order of those going soon. Sounds good


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

At some point can a few hobbyists do some quantitative reviews w/o breaking out a bottle of lotion and a box of tissues....? I love a good cigar too but at some point don't facts matter ... 😗


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Cigary said:


> At some point can a few hobbyists do some quantitative reviews w/o breaking out a bottle of lotion and a box of tissues....? I love a good cigar too but at some point don't facts matter ...


Absolutely not! Lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

GOT14U said:


> Absolutely not! Lol
> 
> Sent from my part of hell!


I nominate Jerod to start doing reviews of limited release cigars.


----------



## Hickorynut (Jun 26, 2017)

But only do the super limited release that's sold out in 20 minutes so we can all wish wed have been faster....I fear CFED (and I have a Sistema full) since being purchased by EZ is going to price themselves out of some business....

Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Gumby-cr said:


> Queen of Hearts https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/queen-of-hearts?variant=23057516298298
> They had me at full bodied full strength.


These sound so good, trying not to buy anything this month, but my knees are trembling!


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Humphrey's Ghost said:


> I nominate Jerod to start doing reviews of limited release cigars.


Maybe last year but I'm on a big freeze! It's cold in here.....lol

Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

I’ve been ignoring all the new stuff lately, been trying to knock a dent in my cigar stock haha puff puff


----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

Yep.. Steering clear of the flash in the pan type anymore. Going to stick with things I can get more of if I like em....Can't shake that feeling I'm getting played.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

I unsubscribed from CFed's mailing list. Every damn day it's "HURRY UP!! Limited quantities, BEST CIGAR EVAR". Then the next day one of those cigars is "BACK IN STOCK, OMG!!" 
Meh


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Hickorynut said:


> But only do the super limited release that's sold out in 20 minutes so we can all wish wed have been faster....I fear CFED (and I have a Sistema full) since being purchased by EZ is going to price themselves out of some business....
> 
> Sent from: Bubba's Shine Palace...BYOJ...


The way they are selling out, I don't think they mind. At this rate they could always acquire another brand and sell it at a lower price point


----------



## Alrightdriver (May 2, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> I've been ignoring all the new stuff lately, been trying to knock a dent in my cigar stock haha puff puff


That's where I'm at. I got to smoke some of this down before I get more.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## vroom_vroom (Jul 31, 2018)

TX Cigar said:


> Let me know what you think of those. I did order the whipped cream and they are awesome. Might have to get an order of those going soon. Sounds good


Posted in the reviews section, first cigar review so take it for what it is.

Sent from my an underground desert bunker


----------



## TX Cigar (Mar 6, 2019)

Thanks vroom .


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

ForMud said:


> Yep.. Steering clear of the flash in the pan type anymore. Going to stick with things I can get more of if I like em....Can't shake that feeling I'm getting played.


I kinda had the same feeling, then I smoked another one of my EZ pecan pie and was like nah never mind id rather smoke the 5 I get then none

so I ordered a pack of each, queen of hearts, jailbait, and whipped cream


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

Olecharlie said:


> These sound so good, trying not to buy anything this month, but my knees are trembling!


so how many did you end up ordering?

Sorry for the back to back replies didn't see a way to quote two in one( I know some forums get mad about it)


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Wildman9907 said:


> so how many did you end up ordering?
> 
> Sorry for the back to back replies didn't see a way to quote two in one( I know some forums get mad about it)


I didn't but I wanted too. I like CFed better than EZ but EZ owns CFed... quit buying EZ a while back they were so hit and miss for me. I have backed off on CFed, trying to slow down my purchases.


----------



## Wildman9907 (May 13, 2018)

I just had my first ez a week or so ago and loved it. I haven't had a chance to get one I didn't like yet. usually by the time I see the alert on my phone they are gone.

what may work out is ill have your address on the same day my order from Cfed arrives


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

There is a huge following and sell out quickly!


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

MACHETE 2 https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/machete?variant=16639337529402


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Hot Cocoa available. Not a bad price for them either. 10 pack will run under $60 shipped if you use the 10% off code.....


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Punk Rock

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...ars/products/punk-rock?variant=23043316580410


----------



## Gumby-cr (Aug 24, 2008)

BOSSTANK said:


> Punk Rock
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...ars/products/punk-rock?variant=23043316580410


I picked these up the first time they were released. They still need rest. Smoked one ROTT and one a few months later and the description is nowhere near what I got but everyone's palate is different so who knows. At least they are cheap compared to other CFED releases.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Stolen Thrown is back!

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/stolen-throne-cigars?variant=23292854861882


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

And I want one of these...










**BONUS!** We are GIVING AWAY 10 Custom Stolen Throne Ashtrays! SEE PICTURE ABOVE. The winners will be chosen at random. To enter, simply buy a bundle (or equivalent amount between the two sizes/20 cigars total.) Easy Peazy!


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

I been hearing alot about these how fast do they sell out when they release them


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Fastcrxsi90 said:


> I been hearing alot about these how fast do they sell out when they release them


This is only their 2nd release ever so we shall see... the first batch went quick... I've been waiting to get my hands on some more... very good stick imo


----------



## Fastcrxsi90 (Oct 2, 2019)

BOSSTANK said:


> This is only their 2nd release ever so we shall see... the first batch went quick... I've been waiting to get my hands on some more... very good stick imo


Interesting i'm very curious about them I hear everybody going crazy for them I wanna see what the hype is about I went to a few local shops by me they don't carry them so I assume they're only online i'm gonna have to see if my clicking finger is fast enough to grab some thanks for the info


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Slither
https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...bacos/products/slither?variant=30612657275020


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

BOSSTANK said:


> And I want one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Archun said:


> Slither
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...bacos/products/slither?variant=30612657275020


Just ordered a 5er, hope it's good.


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Archun said:


> Slither
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...bacos/products/slither?variant=30612657275020


Remember when you could get a 5er of CigarFed sticks for $30 and it didn't come with the full onslaught of EZ hype? 

These may be awesome, but I'm taking yet another pass.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

lex61 said:


> Remember when you could get a 5er of CigarFed sticks for $30 and it didn't come with the full onslaught of EZ hype?
> 
> These may be awesome, but I'm taking yet another pass.


LOL, Exactly!


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Warped Flor Del Valle SKY FLOWER

https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/warped-flor-del-valle-skyflower?variant=30769629986956

I bet these are goooood... but for $75 a 5er I might never know.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

BOSSTANK said:


> Warped Flor Del Valle SKY FLOWER
> 
> https://store.cigarfederation.com/products/warped-flor-del-valle-skyflower?variant=30769629986956
> 
> I bet these are goooood... but for $75 a 5er I might never know.


Been two years since last release and yes they are worth it, snagged 2 boxes this release personally


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Been two years since last release and yes they are worth it, snagged 2 boxes this release personally


Dam. Already sold out!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

haegejc said:


> Dam. Already sold out!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Small batch and Atlantic will have them as well just not up yet on sites

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## haegejc (Oct 2, 2018)

JtAv8tor said:


> Small batch and Atlantic will have them as well just not up yet on sites
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Thanks. Been checking SBC regularly!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

lex61 said:


> Remember when you could get a 5er of CigarFed sticks for $30 and it didn't come with the full onslaught of EZ hype?
> 
> These may be awesome, but I'm taking yet another pass.


I like CFed and have ordered a lot from them. Their now owned by EZ and every cigar released is Hype, Hype, Hype. EZ has put out some great cigars, but hit or miss for me, a $75 miss sucks, hope CFed doesn't completely follow suit.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> I like CFed and have ordered a lot from them. Their now owned by EZ and every cigar released is Hype, Hype, Hype. EZ has put out some great cigars, but hit or miss for me, a $75 miss sucks, hope CFed doesn't completely follow suit.


I do have to point out the 75.00 for a 5er is for a warped limited release, CFed is just a retailer of those 

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

JtAv8tor said:


> I do have to point out the 75.00 for a 5er is for a warped limited release, CFed is just a retailer of those
> 
> "I have you now" - Vader


Thank you Vader. I'm no EZ hater by any means, just very selective buying from them. Knuckle Sammich is one of the best cigars I've smoked.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Olecharlie said:


> Thank you Vader. I'm no EZ hater by any means, just very selective buying from them. Knuckle Sammich is one of the best cigars I've smoked.


No worries, didn't think that. After all it is about smoking what you like. I agree sammich was tasty

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

Olecharlie said:


> I like CFed and have ordered a lot from them. Their now owned by EZ and every cigar released is Hype, Hype, Hype. EZ has put out some great cigars, but hit or miss for me, a $75 miss sucks, hope CFed doesn't completely follow suit.


I agree. I've had great cigars from both CFed and EZ and I don't have any doubt about their ability to continue to put out great cigars. My original post was with respect to the new CFed Slither. Good or bad, I'm just choosing other options for my cigar budget, and I'll freely admit their marketing approach has played a big part in that decision.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Sky Flower> Interesting...

_" Medio Tiempo does not grow on all tobacco plants as its a random occurrence offshoot of the ligero priming. These are small leaves and have to be picked out of the ligero harvest with tweezers (no, we are not kidding), its difficult to process and requires immense time and experience to properly process."_

I wanted to pick some up so bad but since I've never had this particular stick $75 for 5 scared me off... wish I could have just bought one or two to see if I wanted to spend more. Dropping $500 couple days ago on some restocks didn't help ether haha.

Warped Flor Del Valle SELECCION DE VALLE is currently one of my favorite sticks so I bet this one is just as stellar.


----------



## GOT14U (May 12, 2017)

Stolen throne isn’t a cigar federation release. Hands down a great stick tho!


Sent from my part of hell!


----------



## Westside Threat (Oct 25, 2016)

Cfed releases, for the most part, are “meh”.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

haegejc said:


> Dam. Already sold out!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I broke down and got a box... Corona Cigar has a box of 10 for $135.95 shipped.

https://www.coronacigar.com/product/Cigars/Cigar-Boxes/Flor-del-Valle-Sky-Flower-Cigars-WPFV10SK/


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

BOSSTANK said:


> I broke down and got a box... Corona Cigar has a box of 10 for $135.95 shipped.
> 
> https://www.coronacigar.com/product/Cigars/Cigar-Boxes/Flor-del-Valle-Sky-Flower-Cigars-WPFV10SK/


I picked a box up there as well. Seems they have 70 boxes left. Get 'em while they're hot.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> I picked a box up there as well. Seems they have 70 boxes left. Get 'em while they're hot.


How can you tell how many boxes they have left?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Mexican Hot Chocolate back in Stock 30.00 a 5er

https://store.cigarfederation.com/c...s/mexican-hot-chocolate?variant=7892858798138


----------



## s1n3 n0m1n3 (Jun 20, 2019)

BOSSTANK said:


> How can you tell how many boxes they have left?


They are using a pretty generic shopping cart code that requires them to input a "quantity available " parameter that you can see in the "quantity " drop down.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

s1n3 n0m1n3 said:


> They are using a pretty generic shopping cart code that requires them to input a "quantity available " parameter that you can see in the "quantity " drop down.


Oh I see now... thanks... down to 54 now.


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

Hot cocoa? Reviews from anyone?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Bos1600 said:


> Hot cocoa? Reviews from anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mexican got chocolate is a good smoke. I have not personally had the Hot cocoa

"I have you now" - Vader


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bos1600 said:


> Hot cocoa? Reviews from anyone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had a hot cocoa, it was not "chocolatey as a MUTHA!" as they claimed. I will let them rest longer, but I don't think it will get more chocolatety. :serious:


----------



## Bos1600 (Sep 12, 2019)

jmt8706 said:


> I had a hot cocoa, it was not "chocolatey as a MUTHA!" as they claimed. I will let them rest longer, but I don't think it will get more chocolatety. :serious:


Thanks. That's kinda what I was curious about... I like the chocolate/lighter sticks for morning coffee cigars

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

Bos1600 said:


> Thanks. That's kinda what I was curious about... I like the chocolate/lighter sticks for morning coffee cigars
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


God idea, I think i'll try one tomorrow with my coffee, maybe it'll be better.


----------

